# Dell A940 Printer - Harware Error 0502



## sherryr (Mar 8, 2005)

Two problems:

1) Cartridge stalls halfway through print or copy.

2) After printing a page or two, hardware error 0502 comes up.


----------



## shanowri (Jun 1, 2008)

HI,
Am shankar****:wave: fo this issue turn on the printer...pull the cartridge to the middle if it not...Clean the cartridge with the soft cloth...reinsert the cartridge..restart the print...Issue will get esolved****:heartlove


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Sherryr
This link may help you:
http://blog.forret.com/2006/02/lexmark-printers-with-hardware-error-0502/
You need to clean the steel shaft that the ink cartridges slide on.
This link may also help:
http://www.dellcommunity.com/supportforums/board/message?board.id=A940&message.id=13609
Bill


----------

